# 1/8 DB5 'Goldfinger' Aston Martin



## rowdylex

*1/8 DB5 'Goldfinger' Aston Martin FINISHED*

Have looked around hobby talk for a thread on this and it seems that the US dosen't get this partworks mag.

Here in Australia I have been receiving my weekly parts for the 1/8 scale DB5 Aston Martin, and I am up to issue 17 (of 85). 

When this model is finished it will be huge - almost 2 feet.

It has electronic lights, sound, bullet proof screen that goes up and down, working ejector seat and plenty more. (check this site for more info http://www.007db5.com/)

Overall the model is a mixture of Die-cast and ABS plastic. All you need is a screwdriver to put it together.

There is plenty of scope for modifications, but I am just building this one stock.

Here is some pics of my progress so far.

Enjoy
































































More to come......


----------



## btbrush

Probably my favorite vehicle of all time. Will follow your build with great interest. Where ya gonna find a 1/8th James Bond?
Bruce


----------



## Schwinnster

Very nice! I checked the site out awhile ago-- very cool! That seat looks like you can sit on it! Can you assemble Bond's gun that he has stashed under the seat? 

Would be nice if the partworks mag thing was available here in the US. Can't remember what forum I saw it on, but somebody was/is building a partswork mag Lancaster bomber. Very cool concept. 

Hope you keep us posted.

John


----------



## rowdylex

Being a weekly thing and having to wait for several issues before construction continues - updates will be slow, but I will update as I go.

Till next time......


----------



## Rns1016

Hey it's when you have time, we understand...


----------



## rowdylex

Welcome back. :wave: Here are the next batch of pictures.

Today we have the rather large wheel construction. At the moment I have only done one wheel since I am waiting on a delayed part for the other one.

The main wheel frame is diecast metal with the the spokes and brake parts plastic, the tyre is rubber, which is quite heavy so I am guessing it is good quality. Once completed it does have some heft to it.

I am really impressed in the quality of this partworks so far, and there is no problems with fit. Next up will be the steering column with the first electronic part.

Enjoy :thumbsup:










Bagged parts.










Parts layed out










What a doughnut!!










Brake disc added (sorry for the blurry pic)










Inner spokes screwed in

Continued......


----------



## rowdylex

And some more ....










Outer spoke clipped in place










Completed rim










Brake disc screwed into rim










Spinner attached to outside. These are the front wheels and these spinners won't be comming out of the wheel. The rear wheels will have the spinners comming out.










The completed wheel.

Thanks for looking, till next time ..... :wave:


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks for posting this! I've long wanted one of those, but just can't get it in the US (bummer). I get to live building it through you.


----------



## chevrox

*Bond drives a Martin, Aston Martin*

Ian Fleming, author of the Bond novels, sat the suave spy in the driver's seat of an Aston Martin DB Mark III in his book "Goldfinger." However, when it came time to turn the novel into a film, the filmmakers opted instead for the then-current Aston Martin DB5. And the rest is cinematic and automotive history. It has become one of the most legendary of all Bond cars. And now, it seems, Bond will live to drive it another day as Bond drives a Martin, Aston Martin yet again in upcoming Bond movies.


----------



## robiwon

I wonder how they will do the body? Will it be all seperate body panels? Looks great so far. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## rowdylex

robiwon said:


> I wonder how they will do the body? Will it be all seperate body panels? Looks great so far. Keep the pics coming!


Yes it does come in separate panels - the front body, the roof, and the boot/rear section. 

Received the steering wheel components yesterday, so will have pics up of that soon.


----------



## dazzo

looking good mate:thumbsup:,up to issue 58 in the UK this week.


----------



## GordonMitchell

Get mine by subscription here in the UK and I'm upto issue 59,have the roof panel and the boot lid with bullet proof screen which can be assembled but nothing else till about part 77 then we should be able to put the bodywork together,as far as a Bond figure is concerned I'm sure the old Aurora or the remoulded Polar lights Bond and Odd Job are 1/8th I was hoping to display mine in the case with them but its going to be to big and heavy,I'm itching to get it finished as its one hell of a model and quality is superb,only fault was the steering wheel which came flatpacked literaly and had to be replaced,it has a working button in the centre not sure if its for the horn or to activate any of the other features yet,I wont say any more as I dont want to spoil it for you,
enjoy the build:thumbsup:
cheers,Gordon M


----------



## scotpens

rowdylex said:


> Have looked around hobby talk for a thread on this and it seems that the US dosen't get this partworks mag.
> 
> Here in Australia I have been receiving my weekly parts for the 1/8 scale DB5 Aston Martin, and I am up to issue 17 (of 85).


So you receive packs of parts in weekly installments? Did you purchase the whole kit at once or is it pay-as-you-go?



btbrush said:


> Where ya gonna find a 1/8th James Bond?


Or a 1/8 scale blonde babe for the passenger seat?


----------



## Ductapeforever

Years ago, there was a 1/8th scale Pierce Brosnan as Bond figure issued. It was a prebuilt not a kit, you may be able to find it on Evilbay. They made this in 1/16 scale also. Made by Dragon. The 1/8th model was available as a kit as well.


----------



## rowdylex

dazzo said:


> looking good mate:thumbsup:,up to issue 58 in the UK this week.


Thanks mate, yeah I can't wait to get to that stage, it is a fantastic build. 
Did you do any mods to yours? I might do a couple of little things here and there, like painting under the boot lid, and may be do something with the inside roof section. I will wait and see when I receive the parts.



scotpens said:


> So you receive packs of parts in weekly installments? Did you purchase the whole kit at once or is it pay-as-you-go?


Yes it is a weekly thing. I haven't subscribed for this, I just get it from my local newsagency every week, so yeah pay-as-you-go. As far as I know you can't buy this as a complete car, but if you subscribe you get 4 or 5 issues at once, every month.


----------



## rowdylex

GordonMitchell said:


> Get mine by subscription here in the UK and I'm upto issue 59,have the roof panel and the boot lid with bullet proof screen which can be assembled but nothing else till about part 77 then we should be able to put the bodywork together,as far as a Bond figure is concerned I'm sure the old Aurora or the remoulded Polar lights Bond and Odd Job are 1/8th I was hoping to display mine in the case with them but its going to be to big and heavy,I'm itching to get it finished as its one hell of a model and quality is superb,only fault was the steering wheel which came flatpacked literaly and had to be replaced,it has a working button in the centre not sure if its for the horn or to activate any of the other features yet,I wont say any more as I dont want to spoil it for you,
> enjoy the build:thumbsup:
> cheers,Gordon M


Thanks Gordon, sorry to hear about the steering wheel. After reading a few things on other forums, I was a bit worried about the steering wheel, but it turned out fine. 
I got to say though they should have packed it in a sturdier blister package (like the first few issues) to prevent any damage.

Have you assembled the bullet proof screen yet. Does it work well?


----------



## SteveR

I am bloody envious, not living in the UK.


----------



## GordonMitchell

Have you assembled the bullet proof screen yet. Does it work well?[/QUOTE]

not yet,basically still collecting the bits,but I have done the ejector seat mechanism on the floor pan?chassis and it works like the original,ok its not the button but the whole gear stick you depress but you do get to flip open the gearstick switch,they did replace the stearing wheel but it was lucky not to get broken the second time as it was only wrapped in bubble wrap,I'm collecting bits for a 1/16th Tiger 1(not quite half way) and a 1/32nd Lancaster(6 bits to go out of 125 magazines)both equally stunning,not totally accurate in the Tiger but which manufacturer does get it right,if they did there would be no aftermarket kits or etch brass,you cant buy quality like this in one go on the high street these days and in weekly bits it makes the hobby affordable and gives you an impressive talking point when finished,
cheers,Gordon


----------



## rowdylex

SteveR said:


> I am bloody envious, not living in the UK.


My thoughts exactly. 

So, quick update - the steering wheel. Not much to this other than to carefully thread the electronic wiring through one of steering columns, placing in the indicator switch and screwing the other part of the steering column on.

Till next time - 'the dashboard'.......


----------



## dreadnaught726

This looks fantastic! I can't wait to see the completed build. Always wished there was a decent accurate model of this car and this seems to be it.


----------



## Dyonisis

I never realised that there was a kit of this until now! Thanks for sharing. I'll be watching this intently. 

~ Chris​


----------



## rowdylex

Well here we are again with the dashboard construction. 
Lots of little fiddly knobs and stuff here but once again all fitted perfectly. 
There is a lot of electronic bits on this such as: Headlight switch; ignition switch; horn on steering wheel; lights for the dashboard. So the wiring is very fragile, so caution was needed during this construction phase.
Unfortunately with the wiring coming out of the steering shaft, the steering wheel doesn't turn too much without the wires getting wrapped around inside the steering column, which is a bit of a dissapointment. But it does turn enought so until the front end section is completed with the wheels etc, it may not be too much of a problem. No detail was spared in creating this, you even get a little key for the ignition and a toggle switch for the headlights, unfortunately the glove box does not open that is fixed in place.

Enjoy the pics, till next time . . .


----------



## rowdylex

And some more . . .


----------



## Dyonisis

Fantastic! I could make the glove box open without changing the original appearance of the dash. It shouldn't be too hard to make a copy of it from sculpting putty. Cut out the original from the dash, and cast a polyurethane copy for it. You could cast in hinges so that it would open. I didn't realize that this was so big. I'm used to making tiny things look big on production models. I used a decal kit to make the rivets for a 1/16 scale '63 427 Shelby Cobra that I built for my dad. I also put wiring in my models, but usually only for working parts. Looking good! 

~ Chris​


----------



## rowdylex

Back again for a quick update. Here we have the speaker and the lighted monitor housing. Both fairly straightforward, so without further ado....


----------



## rowdylex

And a couple more. 

Next up will be the the floor with the drivers seat attached and the mechanism for the ejector seat with a couple of other goodies.


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks for posting all the pictures. Really cool seeing all the parts, details, and how they fit together. What kind of power source does it have?

_Beep Beep!_  The horn even works!


----------



## rowdylex

Schwinnster said:


> Thanks for posting all the pictures. Really cool seeing all the parts, details, and how they fit together. What kind of power source does it have?
> 
> _Beep Beep!_  The horn even works!


The power source is just 4 AA batteries in a compartment under the boot (in place of the spare wheel space).


----------



## rowdylex

Hi there, back again with some more parts.

This time we are doing the floor panel with a few parts already made and building the mechanism for the ejector seat










Here is the pedals with electronic components for the brake and accelerator










Next is the centre console with all the switches for the gadgets used by 007.










Here is the spring loaded mechanism for the ejector seat










In place










Here is the gear stick (which when pressed down will eject the seat) with monitor installed.










Underneath the floor panel showing the lever that will release the seat










Finished floor


----------



## rowdylex

Now about that ejector seat. Some subscribers from the UK and Australia got a specific part that holds down the lever on the underside of the floor just below the gearstick. 
When I recieved my issue I was told that this part was not needed as the screw holding down the lever where the spring is attached, would be enough to make the mechanism work. 
Well I am sorry to say that this is complete bollocks. It doesn't work without it, and to make things worse, the screw holes that are supposed to be there for the cover, have been removed. 
When you press down on the gear stick the lever is supposed to move to the side, but without this lever cover it just goes down with the gear stick rendering the whole mechanism useless. 










Here is how it supposed to be according to the instructions










So I will have to make my own cover for this to work, shouldn't be too hard but I can't believe that they said it would work this way.


----------



## scottnkat

it's looking good - sorry to hear about the part not being included.


----------



## SteveR

That's too bad about the cover. I'm glad you were able to make a new one.


----------



## rowdylex

Update on the missing lever cover part - Eaglemoss, the company who makes the model, came back and stated that in a future issue when we get the car frame, this will act as the lever cover, stopping the ejector lever from moving downwards. 

Glad that is cleared up. Next up on the building front is the car doors and bonnet.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## ChrisW

This is fascinating! I'd never heard of a model by subscription before reading this.
Thanks for the detailed step-by-step, I'm looking forward to the future posts.


----------



## djnick66

This is really cool. I found out about these a while ago and thought about buying one. At the time I had found a US source for the car. I forget if you got it in installments or could buy it all at once. It wasn't cheap... I kinda regret not buying it now.


----------



## portland182

ChrisW said:


> This is fascinating! I'd never heard of a model by subscription before reading this.
> Thanks for the detailed step-by-step, I'm looking forward to the future posts.


They do all sorts of stuff. Been doing 'part works' since the late 50's

http://shop.deagostini.co.uk/featured/model-space/

Jim


----------



## rowdylex

Ok, so we are back again for this beast. 

Today I did the passenger door, and once again a perfect fit for all parts. After holding the door in my hands, it certainly shows that this will indeed be a magnificently large and heavy beast.

The main door is metal with other parts such as trim, handles and window frame are plastic. 

Enjoy the pics, the first one shows the bonnet with the logo on the side.

Thanks for looking


----------



## rowdylex

And some more...

Next will be the drivers door.


----------



## rowdylex

Quick update. Drivers door done, the only difference is the phone in the door and no glass (plastic) window.










Windows and roof coming up next....


----------



## Dyonisis

That looks great! I love the paint on this, and the shiny silver colour of the chrome accents. That phone is a smashing compliment to the cheekiness of Bond, and the idea of cell phones in cars before there were any. :thumbsup:

~ Chris​


----------



## dge467

Very impressive! Great job, looking forward to the finished kit!


----------



## Baskingshark

Does all your paint match? I had the fun of packing up all my body parts yesterday and posting them off back to the makers for replacement as I had darker doors, frame and bonnet plus lighter roof and boot and front and rear sections that were somewhere in the middle... Luckily I hadn't had time to do much building!


----------



## rowdylex

Baskingshark said:


> Does all your paint match? I had the fun of packing up all my body parts yesterday and posting them off back to the makers for replacement as I had darker doors, frame and bonnet plus lighter roof and boot and front and rear sections that were somewhere in the middle... Luckily I hadn't had time to do much building!


Hi there Baskingshark, so far so good. My doors, bonnet and ejector roof all match. I haven't received any other body parts yet, so fingers crossed that they all match as well.
I have been reading about the issues you guys have been having over there, and you would think the quality control would be better that it has been.
Not only has there been people frustrated with the colour mismatch but now I have read there are issues trying to get the main body panels to line up when attached to the chasis. 
Hope all these issues are resolved before we get it here in Oz.

Good luck with the replacement parts :thumbsup:

Alex


----------



## Dyonisis

Where are these models made - China? I wouldn't doubt it if the colour is moulded in...


~ Chris​


----------



## Baskingshark

rowdylex said:


> Hi there Baskingshark, so far so good. My doors, bonnet and ejector roof all match. I haven't received any other body parts yet, so fingers crossed that they all match as well.
> I have been reading about the issues you guys have been having over there, and you would think the quality control would be better that it has been.
> Not only has there been people frustrated with the colour mismatch but now I have read there are issues trying to get the main body panels to line up when attached to the chasis.
> Hope all these issues are resolved before we get it here in Oz.
> 
> Good luck with the replacement parts :thumbsup:
> 
> Alex


Thanks - I think they will definitely have it sorted for you guys if only because the process of replacing our parts will cost them a fortune. (Not only are they having to remanufacture lots of pieces, they also had to pay for everyone to ship their parts back to them, and this is one HEAVY model!) I did put mine together to see how it looked before shipping it off, and I had no problems with getting the parts lined up. My frame was also completely straight - some people had problems with them being bent. 

Here are a couple of pics I didn't screw it together, hence why some bits look like they're sitting proud a little:



















In case you have already got your windows and are wondering why yours are clear and mine are green-tint, they come moulded clear, but I tinted mine myself to match the real car. The tint is also darker in the photos than it is in real life as the pics were taken late one evening under standard-room-lighting with a flash.



> Where are these models made - China? I wouldn't doubt it if the colour is moulded in...


They are made in china but the body's metal, so is sprayed.


----------



## Dyonisis

Baskingshark said:


> Thanks - I think they will definitely have it sorted for you guys if only because the process of replacing our parts will cost them a fortune. (Not only are they having to remanufacture lots of pieces, they also had to pay for everyone to ship their parts back to them, and this is one HEAVY model!) I did put mine together to see how it looked before shipping it off, and I had no problems with getting the parts lined up. My frame was also completely straight - some people had problems with them being bent.


Being the fact that they *ARE INDEED CHINESE MADE*, it doesn't cost them anything since they make most of the worlds' products now! This is an infinitessemally amount to pay for their mistakes since they can also repaint the parts, then put them into another kit. These can be easily stripped (since they're metal), and be repainted. Having to send parts back because of the colour mismatch is bad. This seems to happen especially when they have some parts moulded in plastic with mismatching paint on metal parts on body panels. Another casualty of doing business with the Chinese!




Baskingshark said:


> They are made in china but the body's metal, so is sprayed.


 That's typical of Chinese quality! Not surprising since they're the same ones that are offering Gibson Les Paul clones at poor mans' prices over the internet. There's a website that sells these all the time for a few hundred dollars each. However, all the serial numbers are the same on every guitar!  They're not the best quality (what a surprise), and if you look closely you can see that they use the same picture for every instrument described, so you can't see the one that you're getting. You just hope that the one you get has nice woodgrain to it, and that the finish, and hardware aren't total crap! Truly the Chinese way....

~ Chris​


----------



## djnick66

To be fair to the Chicoms here... you ever try to paint multiple car body parts yourself, one at a time, and have them match up? its not as easy as you might think, especially with metallics. Its sort of one of those "accident waiting to happen" scenarios. Even real car parts may not match.


----------



## Baskingshark

They claim the paint was tested with a mass spectrometer and found to be the same shade, but that "anyone who is unhappy with the finish can return the parts to be replaced with new ones" as "we agree some of the pictures we have seen look unacceptable".

at £6.99 per issue, this model works out VERY expensive, and there are some bits of its design that are rather less than perfect and some mistakes here and there (for example, the rear brake calipers are on the wrong side of the brakes, the rear tail-light housing rims are too thick and the wing vents aren't proper open vents, so unless you paint them black they look wrong) so the paint realy needs to match!


----------



## Dyonisis

djnick66 said:


> To be fair to the Chicoms here... you ever try to paint multiple car body parts yourself, one at a time, and have them match up? its not as easy as you might think, especially with metallics. Its sort of one of those "accident waiting to happen" scenarios. Even real car parts may not match.


Actually, I've never had that problem. I don't see what's the problem with these guys personally. I understand what you're saying, but that's something that I've only ever seen on Chinese products - lack of continuity. I've only seen it on some products from India, and Pakistan - once from Poland too. But China wins the trophy for the worst products since the Koreans. 

~ Chris​


----------



## rowdylex

OK, here is a small update. 

This time we have the front and rear windscreens. Easy enough, with the silicone ring around the frame and then clipping on the clear windscreens, ready for the roof section which will be in a few weeks.

Enjoy....


----------



## GordonMitchell

Hi,see yours is coming along fine,couple of things to watch out for in the future,check the electrics as you get them,small 3volt battery pack an led and suitable resistor,check the steering wheel and dash switch's using the led attached to power pack and just the powerpack for lights,reason behind this is I was waiting for the last part and when it arrived(3 weeks late) finally I assemled the subsections to find that none of the electrics worked,also the ejector seat mecanisim bind to the metal chassis support and locks open so the seat wont lock down,it has taken me a week to finally contact them for replacement electrics,and I was told its not in stock but they will get it to me asap,the ejector seat is just another puzzle to sort,shame really as every thing else was working out fine no problems with miss matched body parts and alignment,and in part 86.....yes 86 its increased by one so that you can get an instruction booklet that tells you the correct building sequence......So the mags are wrong? and a beautiful vinyl car cover with the Aston Martin logo to keep dust(and prying eyes) off your masterpiece
hope this doesn't dampen your enthusiasm,its just a heads up,
all the best,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## rowdylex

Thanks for the heads up Gordon, yes I have been keeping up on all the issues from the UK subscribers, and I just hope that we don't get the same issues here. 

So was it the main PCB boad that was the issue with the electronics, or was the wiring and/or LEDs? 

I noticed that the wiring for the horn on the steering wheel could be an issue when turning it, so I will have to watch out for that one.

Good to hear you didn't have an issue fitting the front body section onto the chasis, I hear a lot of people are getting quite frustrated with that one.


----------



## GordonMitchell

Hi,it appears to be in the board itself,everything else checks out,my main issue was with the screws,they don't give you a proper diagram and size sheet until issue 86,and quite a few times through the build they have called said screw "A" for instance and you have a few spares so you label them and next time it calls out for screw "A" you take one out of the spare bag rather than open the new one and they don't fit,if I'm honest the electrics are a bit gimmicky and broach on being toy like and I would have bought it without them,but after paying all that money I want them to work,oh one other gripe,the radar/locator could have had a flashing led but its not its constant another easy fix though if you want to but if you do that you will have to put bulbs in the tail light also as they only light up when you push the break pedal,as I said no faults with the car itself only the electrics,lastly I put a couple of pieces of 2mm plastic card packing between frame and floor at front of ejector seat and that solved the problem of spring lock,make sure its not proud at front as the chassis wont sit on properly,
cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## rowdylex

GordonMitchell said:


> lastly I put a couple of pieces of 2mm plastic card packing between frame and floor at front of ejector seat and that solved the problem of spring lock,make sure its not proud at front as the chassis wont sit on properly,
> cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


This sounds like what the Australian fix will be, if you look back at a previous post, I didn't receive the part that sits under the ejector mechanism (gearstick). They said it wasn't needed, and that on the chasis frame, there will be two pins which will act as support for the mechanism so it is not pushed down without activating it. There was a pic on their db5 australia facebook page of the new chasis.

Does this sound like the issue you were having?

P.S. Found pic of what I mean


----------



## Dyonisis

Why can't these companies make everything easy?!  When I make models for others to build, I make them as easy as possible. I keep this in mind so that my modeling friends don't get frustrated trying to figure something out, then give up!! I wish I could help in some way, but in this case I'm at a loss! Unless you can scratch make the part, can the manufacturer send what you need? 

~ Chris​


----------



## GordonMitchell

The pins don't help,in fact they contribute to the binding of the hair spring that keeps the part that locks the seat in place......if you follow what I mean,so you still have to raise the floor a little,its not noticeable and I have raised mine by about 3-4mm just on the ejector seat side,the only other change I am thinking of is the tracker device bulb to a flashing green but I will wait till new c/board arrives at that might be in program(I doubt it though)their next offering is a 1/8th Nissan sports car.........not Bond related so I'm not bothering(as if the wife's going to let me anyway.....lol)
cheers,Gordon M


----------



## Baskingshark

An update for anyone who was wondering about the replacement body panels - I got a letter in the post yesterday saying that the new body parts are now being remanufactured and will all be sprayed together and at the same time in situ, and will be back with owners by November 30th, delivered by courier. By way of apology for the inconvenience, they're also going to be giving everyone affected a free display base (or refunding those who've already paid for one).


----------



## rowdylex

With what I have read about all the pain you guys have gone through over there in the UK, its about time that they answered with some action and some freebies for the trouble that has been caused.

I just hope they aren't dumb enough to repeat it here in Oz!

Good luck with the new parts :thumbsup:


----------



## GordonMitchell

Baskingshark said:


> An update for anyone who was wondering about the replacement body panels - I got a letter in the post yesterday saying that the new body parts are now being remanufactured and will all be sprayed together and at the same time in situ, and will be back with owners by November 30th, delivered by courier. By way of apology for the inconvenience, they're also going to be giving everyone affected a free display base (or refunding those who've already paid for one).


Do you have a name of the person you spoke to as I got no such promise from the girl I spoke too and I have just ordered a replacement bonnet/hood 003A and front body section 077A after telling then that it was dry solder joints on part 30A and the replacement circuit board 80A now works,I did say in my email rant about quality and the fact that Aston Martin would not be happy at the quality of work coming out with their name associated with it and that some recompense should be forth coming,I was ignored,so if you have a customer rep's name and don't mind me using you're quote {PM me and I will gladly claim a display base,
cheers,Gordon M:thumbsup:


----------



## GordonMitchell

rowdylex said:


> With what I have read about all the pain you guys have gone through over there in the UK, its about time that they answered with some action and some freebies for the trouble that has been caused.
> 
> I just hope they aren't dumb enough to repeat it here in Oz!
> 
> Good luck with the new parts :thumbsup:


Don't get me wrong,the staff here in the UK can't be more helpful,its the supplier that appears to be causing problems with poor quality,poor packing and poor shipping controls,it took me a week to get through after waiting at Que point 21-27(I hung up on hearing the high number)their announcement was that they were waiting on stock,the fact that shops had been supplied before subscribers didn't come into it and that made me see red,ok we get it a pound cheaper because we subscribe but we should also get it before it comes into the shops as we pay up front.........I'm on my high horse now and will be contacting them first thing Monday morning demanding a free base,Oh and any one thinking of subscribing........don't let this put you off as the DB5 is a stunning model and the electronics are superb,along with its other working features,although if you put the Aurora(mine)or Polar lights James Bond beside it he looks too small even crouched,the wheels should be just above knee height and are just a bought at his waist,but if you sit(roughly)in one of the seats he looks about right......confused..I.am,
right rant over,good night guys:wave:
Gordon M


----------



## Dyonisis

Well, friend don't feel alone - I've had TWO different vendors sell me either defective parts, or the wrong damn ones this last week!! I had to order some guitar parts for a project that I'm doing for a friend. One sent me a damaged fretboard with tear out all along the bass side, then I ended up making a new one since the replacement had steel shavings in its' grain, and my buddy ended up not liking the feel of it, or the appearance - I had to return BOTH of them, then I had to have a credit issued back to my card only to buy MORE parts from them as I've had to make a NEW fretboard from maple instead of the ebony that I ordered for him. Now I need to buy dye for ebonizing it, and wire along with the guts from the exact same vendor! To add insult to injury, I had another place send me the wrong parts, then sent the wire need to finish this guitars' electronics! BOTH of the from OHIO! 

This has been a BAD week because of things that I couldn't control! All this is cutting into my work time for making models, or building them. I need to get all my projects done for the summer, then call it quits for models until the spring thaw as I don't have a garage, or a workroom to paint in. I spray all my guitars, and my models, so that's out of the question as far as the weather's concerned. I guess that any paint projects I need to get done will have to be painted in between moulding, casting, and finishing this guitar, and the other one I have waiting in the meantime. I also have three other guitars of my own, plus one double neck guitar body that needs to be finished routed. All this, plus making presents for family this Christmas, school, and work will be a miracle if I can get anything done!! :freak: 

~ Chris​


----------



## Grahamjohn

I never new there was so much problem, I have just left all parts sealed in packaging but did check main frame parts and was confused with the fitting instructions, but with the last issue was the full fitting book which makes more sense. Plus being a retired mechanic helps, but when I build the car if I have a paint problem I will get my mate to re-spray all panels together as he works in a paint shop.


----------



## Baskingshark

GordonMitchell said:


> Do you have a name of the person you spoke to as I got no such promise from the girl I spoke too and I have just ordered a replacement bonnet/hood 003A and front body section 077A after telling then that it was dry solder joints on part 30A and the replacement circuit board 80A now works,I did say in my email rant about quality and the fact that Aston Martin would not be happy at the quality of work coming out with their name associated with it and that some recompense should be forth coming,I was ignored,so if you have a customer rep's name and don't mind me using you're quote {PM me and I will gladly claim a display base,
> cheers,Gordon M:thumbsup:



Hi Gordon, I actually don't have a name unfortunately - I was dealing with someone named Hannah by email, but it was on the general email. As I understand it, you only get the free display base if you return the whole body for replacement due to non-matching paint. I only heard about the offer when I got the letter in the mail the other day.


----------



## Dyonisis

GordonMitchell said:


> Don't get me wrong,the staff here in the UK can't be more helpful,its the supplier that appears to be causing problems with poor quality,poor packing and poor shipping controls,it took me a week to get through after waiting at Que point 21-27(I hung up on hearing the high number)their announcement was that they were waiting on stock,the fact that shops had been supplied before subscribers didn't come into it and that made me see red,ok we get it a pound cheaper because we subscribe but we should also get it before it comes into the shops as we pay up front.........I'm on my high horse now and will be contacting them first thing Monday morning demanding a free base,Oh and any one thinking of subscribing........don't let this put you off as the DB5 is a stunning model and the electronics are superb,along with its other working features,although if you put the Aurora(mine)or Polar lights James Bond beside it he looks too small even crouched,the wheels should be just above knee height and are just a bought at his waist,but if you sit(roughly)in one of the seats he looks about right......confused..I.am,
> right rant over,good night guys:wave:
> Gordon M





Baskingshark said:


> Hi Gordon, I actually don't have a name unfortunately - I was dealing with someone named Hannah by email, but it was on the general email. As I understand it, you only get the free display base if you return the whole body for replacement due to non-matching paint. I only heard about the offer when I got the letter in the mail the other day.


Hey, Gordon. You should do what he said - send the whole body back, and get a free display for all your trouble!! 

~ Chris​


----------



## rowdylex

Hi all, back with a huge update, that being, the biggest part I have received yet - THE ROOF.

Lots of screws in this update, 16 in all, just for the inner roof section. Must say though, when it came to the fuel tanks and doors, it was a real challenge to get the fuel tanks into place. 
They should just clip into place, but a lot of pressure was needed to push them in, which of course I ended up breaking one, so the trusty old super glue came into the picture. 

The fuel cap/flap doors don't work very well and are a bugger to get open when it is flush with the rest of the body frame. I was going to paint this piece, but now because of the cap door not working as well as it could, I will just keep them closed.

Windows went in a treat, but I am still waiting on the rear quarterlight windows so that will be in the next update.

After all the discusion on the paint miss-match, I have to say that I am very lucky that all my pieces appear to be the same.

So here are the obligatory pics. Enjoy . . . .




































Rear windscreen placed into position.









Ejector seat roof frame put into position









Inner roof lining with rearview mirror


----------



## rowdylex

And some more....









Front windscreen in place









Inner roof in place (with 16 screws!!!)









Sunvisors just clip into place









The dreaded fuel cap and door 


















This is the hinge retainer for the petrol cap door.


----------



## rowdylex

What, more you say ...









Finished for now



























Hand for scale

And here are some pics to show the paint is the same so far




























Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## rowdylex

I thought I would also post a pic of the other side of collecting this model - The magazines. They are quite good in that they cover all the aspects of the life and times of James Bond, in front and behind the scenes.


----------



## Dyonisis

rowdylex said:


> What more you say ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand for scale
> 
> And here are some pics to show the paint is the same so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking :wave:


CHRIST ALMIGHTY - THAT'S HUGE!!! I was thinking around 1/45th scale, or a little bigger - not 1/12th, or larger scale!! I take it that you've had to wait for the manufacturer to send you replacement parts for the ones that mismatched? I have a 1/12th scale '57 Chevy that I'm going to make a base for, but I need to find a cover for it so that I can put it on my shelf for display. I also need to get some type of chrome paint for it to decorate around the windows. Maybe I can make bases like this for other members from wood? I can make it from mahogany, maple, rosewood, ebony, cherry, curly maple, walnut, black walnut, bubinga (african hardwood), chromyte (african version of maple), purple heart, yellow heart, quilted maple, Koa (hawaiian hardwood), sugar maple, sapele, (african hardwood) Paduak (african hardwood), wenge (african version of ebony with lighter brown colouring), alder, basswood, holly, box elder, ash, red oak, white oak, or just about any other wood available on the open market.

~ Chris​


----------



## wrxracer519

what a wood list!

And this model is huge in size. It looks great though. I like the books that come about Bond. A nice touch.


----------



## rowdylex

Dyonisis said:


> CHRIST ALMIGHTY - THAT'S HUGE!!! I was thinking around 1/45th scale, or a little bigger - not 1/12th, or larger scale!! I take it that you've had to wait for the manufacturer to send you replacement parts for the ones that mismatched? I have a 1/12th scale '57 Chevy that I'm going to make a base for, but I need to find a cover for it so that I can put it on my shelf for display. I also need to get some type of chrome paint for it to decorate around the windows. Maybe I can make bases like this for other members from wood? I can make it from mahogany, maple, rosewood, ebony, cherry, curly maple, walnut, black walnut, bubinga (african hardwood), chromyte (african version of maple), purple heart, yellow heart, quilted maple, Koa (hawaiian hardwood), sugar maple, sapele, (african hardwood) Paduak (african hardwood), wenge (african version of ebony with lighter brown colouring), alder, basswood, holly, box elder, ash, red oak, white oak, or just about any other wood available on the open market.
> 
> ~ Chris​


Hi Chris, yes this is going to be huge. At 1/8 scale, it will take up some room on my shelf. 

I didn't have to wait for any body parts, as that issue was from other forum members, I am the lucky one to receive them all matching (so far).

Mate that is one hell of a wood list, personally I haven't decided how to display this yet. I may get a display case made up and make my own base, since woodwork is another of my passions.


----------



## s.moe

rowdylex,,,,Superb work...It's coming along Great....:thumbsup:

MOE


----------



## Dyonisis

rowdylex said:


> Hi Chris, yes this is going to be huge. At 1/8 scale, it will take up some room on my shelf.
> 
> I didn't have to wait for any body parts, as that issue was from other forum members, I am the lucky one to receive them all matching (so far).
> 
> Mate that is one hell of a wood list, personally I haven't decided how to display this yet. I may get a display case made up and make my own base, since woodwork is another of my passions.


I forgot a couple woods, but you get the idea. I make musical instruments, mainly electric guitars at the moment so it's not a problem to get wood from local suppliers. I also belong to a wood working club with every kind of machine to build a house. A lot of the members make ink pens, and bowls with cocoabolo, maple, walnut, and wenge. It makes for an interesting sight. One guy made an AWESOME bowl with square holes all the way through it, with a lid!! This is by far one of the rarest, and neatest things I've seen so far. This was done by cutting layers of rings glued together after being cut on the chop saw. All he had to do was glue all the layers together with spaces in between, then glue all the subsequent layers together with the spaces offset, then once all that dried he turned it on a lathe to get the shape he wanted. He made the finial for the lid separately. Once this was finished it was gorgeous!!! One member even made a hollow baseball bat that you can see through. Another one made a hollow football. Of course they made the outer shape first, then hollowed them out after cutting them apart, then gluing them back together last. You can't tell these were ever cut apart to be hollowed. The bat was solid, except for the every end. He hollowed it out all the way down to the hilt. This took him several hours to do. 

Anyway, I can get any type of wood from this list, plus a few more including lacewood, and poplar which is fairly easy to get. Poplar is more of a construction wood than something that you want to use for a finished project like this as you want something beautiful - not green, and ugly. This has me so exited that I've been looking for another big scale car to build once I get the others finished. I don't know what I want just yet. Forget VW beetles - the biggest they have is 1/16th scale, but most sellers want a fortune for them, and that's not something that I want to pay that kind of money for simply because it's a big model. I think I'll just make my own to the size I want since no one makes a 1/12th scale car of this type. I figure it wouldn't be much bigger - maybe around 14" inches long. I think that's a good size since I don't have many big models anyway, they all can fit on a shelf. I need to finish up the models I have now FIRST! At least I can admire yours until I can find a decent chrome paint for the trim of my '57 Chevy. Thanks for sharing this - every time I see this I'm glad this thread exists! 

~ Chris​


----------



## rowdylex

Ok, quick update. The quarterlight windows are done. 
Over the next month, the rear seats/shelf, bullit proof screen and boot will get done. Looking forward to see how well the screen works.

Enjoy....


----------



## Dyonisis

The chrome trim, glass, and paint make it all to beautiful to see. This gives a feeling of opulence, much like a Rolex. I may not comment much further on from here, but I _WILL _be watching from the sidelines. 

~ Chris​


----------



## Baskingshark

A quick update: my free display base arrived yesterday. It looks good - it's black with the Aston-Martin logo on one side and the 007 one on the other. Still no body panels, though! They say it could take up to the end of this month, so still no car to put on it!


----------



## rowdylex

Well here we are again. :wave: This time around, the rear shelf and back seat have been completed, along with the boot lid and bullit proof screen.
Had a hicup, with one issue where the crome retainer that finishes off the licence plate area was broken in several places:










So I have been waiting 4 weeks for the replacement, and still no word on when it will arrive. But I wouldn't let it stop the progress of this beauty.










Here are the parts for the rear shelf and back seat. Fairly straightforward with no unforseen problems.










The next step would be the boot lid:



















Boot handle with the Aston Martin logo.


----------



## rowdylex

The turnable number plate:










and in place:










This is the start of the ejecting bullet proof screen, which I have to say, I was a little nervous that this would not work as well as I would like, and to some degree, my trepidation came true. Don't get me wrong, it works, but just not as well as I would like. 

One side of the casing:










The all important pin to keep the screen down in position:










With the other side screwed in:



















Slideing the metal bullet screen into the casing:










Screwed into position:


----------



## rowdylex

So with all that completed, here are a few final shots:





































So, till next time :wave: ....


----------



## rowdylex

Hello all, hope you all had a great Xmas. 

In regards to this model, there have been some delays with deliveries, which if you speak to our UK builders, it is nothing new, but still, it is Xmas/new year time.

So this is not quite a completed section update, but enought to show the rear tyres, and tyre slashes and rear axle as it stands now.

Enjoy.


----------



## Baskingshark

Great pics. I was not happy with the tyre slashers. I don't feel they come out far enough and they flop in and out. I have taken them apart and as there's a lot of extra space inside the hollow axle, I'm going to mount them on longer rods and try a setup with magnets to hold them in/out. 

In the UK people are really angry about the whole paint/parts situation. I got my replacement bodyshell etc just before Christmas and the paint now matches, but there was no front valance or chassis frame in the box and this was the case for a lot of people, so the car still can't be finished. They've also gotten really bad about replying to customer emails. I'm gonna have to call them early in the new year.


----------



## rowdylex

Baskingshark said:


> Great pics. I was not happy with the tyre slashers. I don't feel they come out far enough and they flop in and out. I have taken them apart and as there's a lot of extra space inside the hollow axle, I'm going to mount them on longer rods and try a setup with magnets to hold them in/out.
> 
> In the UK people are really angry about the whole paint/parts situation. I got my replacement bodyshell etc just before Christmas and the paint now matches, but there was no front valance or chassis frame in the box and this was the case for a lot of people, so the car still can't be finished. They've also gotten really bad about replying to customer emails. I'm gonna have to call them early in the new year.


Yes you are right about the slashers, it would have been nice if they came out another centimetre. Mine also came broken, but a bit of glue and all is good.
So far my body panels look to match by holding them together, though I reckon in different light situations and holding them at different angles it can look different by a shade or two. 
Once I get the front/rear body panels and put it all together, I am hoping that I won't have to do what you did.
It seems like a very expensive mistake on Eaglemoss's part.


----------



## Baskingshark

I'm sure it's cost them a fortune, but this ain't a cheap model (as many on their Facebook page have pointed out!) so I think they needed to do something about it as if they didn't they could have been taken to trading standards. I hope they learned their lesson and yours matches. Mine had a few shades difference between panels but when I photographed it with a flash that was when you could really, really see the mismatch. 

One guy over on the partworks forum boards actually fitted his tyre slashers with electric motors to make them go in and out. Some of those guys did amazing jobs on the model.


----------



## rowdylex

Yes I have seen some of those mods. Quite amazing jobs, especially with re-apolstering of the seats and carpets on the floors. One guy I think also had the bullet proof screen motorised.
With me I am quite happy just having it 'out of the box' so to speak. As you say, with it costing so much, I would hate to stuff it up.


----------



## Baskingshark

I started covering my seats in leather, but haven't got very far yet!


----------



## rowdylex

Ok guys this is a HUGE update. Although I am still waiting on some back issue parts, I managed to assemble the roof, boot and rear wings section. Putting the boot onto the rear wings was a bit tricky to do, but after a bit of cursing and gentle persuasion, it went into place. 

The rear wing section part is quite weighty, so once this beast is completed, it is going to be damn heavy (approx 22 pounds if I remember correctly).

Any how, here are the obligatory pics, enjoy.










Boot lid hinge retainer in place.










Boot section with on/off switch wiring fitted.










Rear wings, one heavy sucker this is.










Left rear lights with electronic parts. Still waiting on a back issue for the right one.










In place.










Any one for some oil sliding fun!


----------



## rowdylex

And some more:










Boot fitted to rear wings.










On/off switch located at the bottom of the boot.










Rear arm rests with seatbelts added.



















Coming together nicely.










Most of the parts put together to give a sense of scale. 

Only 14 issues to go, plus 3 back orders, this should start to go together very quickly over the next couple of months. 

Until then, thanks for looking.


----------



## taskmaster58

I wish We could get that kit here in Canada but its not to be. I did see a guy on E-bay selling a bunch of issues but not wnough to build a whole car so what was the point?


----------



## rowdylex

Yes I have resorted to find my back issues on ebay, but abeit paying more than I would normaly, and I didn't even win on some of them. I wasn't willing to pay double what I am paying now.

Quick update, the rear bumper in place:

































Next up will be the front end, thanks for looking....


----------



## SteveR

Breathtaking. 
Envious am I!


----------



## Daikaiju1

Does anyone know what colour the brake calipers on the DB5 should be? I think it would have been too early for aluminium alloy calipers, so maybe a dirty cast iron look? I will be painting the discs TMM Steel, and thinking about repainting the wheels with Alclad stainless steel.
Thanks


----------



## Baskingshark

Coming together nicely; there's a guy on eBay who was doing photo-etched DB5 badges for the back since people weren't happy that that badge wasn't done as nicely as the "Superleggera" ones. Out of interest, how much is each issue in Australia?

Besides the F1 car that came out around the same time as this, no other partwork car kits like this have shown up in the UK yet (maybe because there were so many problems with this one!) but there's a huge explosion of them in Europe and elsewhere. So far, Japan has had a 1/10 Toyota 2000GT, France has had a 1/8 Citroen 2CV and now a DS23, Italy had a 1/8 Fiat 500 Abarth and there was also a Polish 1950's FSO Warszawa somewhere too.

If you go on the partwork forums, there's a whole section there dedicated to modding this model, I'm sure they will know what colour the calipers should be. (Also, if I recall, the calipers are in the wrong place. They are at the front of the brake and should be at the back apparently.)


----------



## rowdylex

Baskingshark said:


> Coming together nicely; there's a guy on eBay who was doing photo-etched DB5 badges for the back since people weren't happy that that badge wasn't done as nicely as the "Superleggera" ones. Out of interest, how much is each issue in Australia?
> 
> Besides the F1 car that came out around the same time as this, no other partwork car kits like this have shown up in the UK yet (maybe because there were so many problems with this one!) but there's a huge explosion of them in Europe and elsewhere. So far, Japan has had a 1/10 Toyota 2000GT, France has had a 1/8 Citroen 2CV and now a DS23, Italy had a 1/8 Fiat 500 Abarth and there was also a Polish 1950's FSO Warszawa somewhere too.
> 
> If you go on the partwork forums, there's a whole section there dedicated to modding this model, I'm sure they will know what colour the calipers should be. (Also, if I recall, the calipers are in the wrong place. They are at the front of the brake and should be at the back apparently.)


Yeah I have been on those forums, some great work there, especially the electronic boot/bullet proof screen mod and the electronic tyre shredders mod.

Not sure about the calipers, I will need to look that one up. 

In regards to the price of our issues, it is $20 per issue which roughly translates to 14UK pounds. I have noticed on Ebay the prices for some issues have gone for around $80-100AUS, which is just insane.


----------



## Baskingshark

$20 per issue is expensive if that's about GB£14 - they were £6.99 each here. I would offer you the few spare parts I have (somehow I wound up with a few duplicates) but they may not be bits you need and shipping would probably cost about the same anyway.


----------



## SUNGOD

Bad news for anyone making this. A guy in work with my brother said everything was going smoothly until he tried to fit the front wings.

Basically they don't fit. He said he's been trying to get the front end on for ages with no luck and big gaps are either side. He said he's seen people online talking about it too.


----------



## Baskingshark

I think there's a mistake in the plans where it says you're supposed to fit the front wings over something when it goes under something. If he goes on the facebook page, lots of people had the same issue and how to fix it's been explained numerous times there.


----------



## SUNGOD

Baskingshark said:


> I think there's a mistake in the plans where it says you're supposed to fit the front wings over something when it goes under something. If he goes on the facebook page, lots of people had the same issue and how to fix it's been explained numerous times there.




He did mention something about people saying to put something under when it said to go over and he'd tried that and had done it ok. I think that wasn't the front wings but the main body where it attaches to the frame as he showed us.


----------



## rowdylex

Baskingshark said:


> $20 per issue is expensive if that's about GB£14 - they were £6.99 each here. I would offer you the few spare parts I have (somehow I wound up with a few duplicates) but they may not be bits you need and shipping would probably cost about the same anyway.


Don't suppose you have issue 66?

I also saw on the partworks forum a guy's u-tube video on how to fit the front wings, and it seemed simple enough on the video, though he did say that you need to use longer screws than the ones supplied.

Here is the video: 




Should be interesting when I get to this stage.


----------



## SUNGOD

rowdylex said:


> Don't suppose you have issue 66?
> 
> I also saw on the partworks forum a guy's u-tube video on how to fit the front wings, and it seemed simple enough on the video, though he did say that you need to use longer screws than the ones supplied.
> 
> Here is the video: fitting the wings onto the db5 - YouTube
> 
> Should be interesting when I get to this stage.




That's the video he showed us and he said he's tried longer screws too without any luck as there was still a horrible gap either side. He also said that he's absolutely certain he's put everything together correctly and he thinks they must have at least removed something from the body or engine in that video to get it to fit. That video makes it look easy compared to what it's really like. Maybe you'll have better luck but I had a bit of a go and it was an absolute nightmare to get everything to line up.


----------



## mormat

cool car


----------



## rowdylex

SUNGOD said:


> That's the video he showed us and he said he's tried longer screws too without any luck as there was still a horrible gap either side. He also said that he's absolutely certain he's put everything together correctly and he thinks they must have at least removed something from the body or engine in that video to get it to fit. That video makes it look easy compared to what it's really like. Maybe you'll have better luck but I had a bit of a go and it was an absolute nightmare to get everything to line up.


Did he make sure that when the dashboard is attached, that it is underneath the frame, and not on top of the frame as per instructions. It seems that the instructions are incorrect for this (and may other things). Apparently this does hinder putting on the front wings and roof section.


----------



## Baskingshark

rowdylex said:


> Don't suppose you have issue 66?
> 
> .



Which parts are those? (I long forgot the numbers lol)

@SUNGOD, apparently Eaglemoss will actually take your model back and build it/finish it off for you if you have unsurmountable problems with it - perhaps he should contact them through Facebook or customer service if it still doesn't work.


----------



## rowdylex

Baskingshark said:


> Which parts are those? (I long forgot the numbers lol).


Yeah, it is the right rear wheel with slashers. 

How did you go with your front end? Any tips for when the time comes?


----------



## SUNGOD

rowdylex said:


> Did he make sure that when the dashboard is attached, that it is underneath the frame, and not on top of the frame as per instructions. It seems that the instructions are incorrect for this (and may other things). Apparently this does hinder putting on the front wings and roof section.




Yes as I said above that's the parts and he was aware of that. He showed us the error on the instructions too. He also said you have to get the plastic window tabs to fit snugly inside the metal frame too which he didn't at first. He then showed us that there was nothing now stopping the wings attaching to the main body and when you look at it you can see that it's correct. The instructions also don't tell you where to put the wires very clearly (if at all) from the main front headlights. Again I had a go and trying to get everything all lined up with the bonnet and wires flapping about is a nightmare.


----------



## SUNGOD

Baskingshark said:


> Which parts are those? (I long forgot the numbers lol)
> 
> @SUNGOD, apparently Eaglemoss will actually take your model back and build it/finish it off for you if you have unsurmountable problems with it - perhaps he should contact them through Facebook or customer service if it still doesn't work.



Thanks I'll let him know.


----------



## Baskingshark

rowdylex said:


> Yeah, it is the right rear wheel with slashers.
> 
> How did you go with your front end? Any tips for when the time comes?


Unfortunately I haven't got spares of those, sorry. I haven't actually assembled my model yet either (well just a few of the smaller bits) so my front end is still separate!


----------



## rowdylex

No problems, my newsagent says that the part is coming, but from what I hear from facebook and the partwork forums, it takes months before you get a replacement part.

You will love the build once you start. Apart from the obvious flaws that have been pointed out, it is still a rewarding build. I just hope the front end won't dampen my enthusiasm.


----------



## rowdylex

So, picture this. I recieve the front end today, came home put it aside and picked the kids up from school. Had a play with them for a while and then made tea for the night. Put the kids to bed, the wife is off getting her hair done - what to do. I know, I will start on the front end of the DB5.

Well have you ever had one of those nights where everything just fell to sh#t!

Tonight was such a disaster, I broke the antenna (another back-issue to order which will take forever) trying to get it in the wrong way. I was sure it was supposed to be the way I did it, but no, I realised too late I had done it wrong. Also one of the pop-down lights where the guns come through, broke a hinge. And the front bumper just wouldn't screw down on one of the two holes.

So anyway got the bumper on eventually, and the pop down gun/light hinge is now in the permanent closed position since the whole mechanism came with the front end.

Well 8 issues to go (plus back-orders) this puppy is starting to come together. Enjoy the pics.......


----------



## rowdylex




----------



## rowdylex

Back with another update.

This time, it was the pain that is attaching the front wings and rear wings to the chasis. 
A lot of swearing and elbow grease and I got them on, but unfortunately one of the doors doesn't close properly. 
I attribute this to the frame being slightly bowed, in which I can't quite screw the rear wings down properly. The screws supplied are 2.5x5mm but I need 2.5x8mm to get a good purchase, so I need to source them from somewhere. 

Enjoy the pics....


----------



## rowdylex




----------



## rowdylex




----------



## rowdylex

Well, I have finally finished this beast. And what a beast she is.

Putting together the last bits and bobs was a breeze, until I put the chasis on and nearly sheared the wires to the battery compartment. As luck would have it they only needed a bit of electrical tape over them and it works fine.

Overall this build was very rewarding with only a few quibbles about fitting the main body panels. 

I hope that they will release other Bond cars, I would love either the Lotus Esprit from "The Spy who Loved me" or the latest Aston Martin from Casino Royale.

Here are the pics, and a video that I made up as well.

Enjoy and thanks for looking. :wave:


----------



## rowdylex




----------



## Jafo

fantastic work!


----------



## scottnkat

This has been fun to follow along with - thanks - it looks really nice


----------



## Barrymartin

rowdylex said:


>



Looks like some good stuff great work on the engine detail! Like it, I personally like the looks of the car and always thought the front end was clean looking. what do you use for the coil wiring?


----------



## BONDJAMESBOND

Hi is there a Swap forum for spare parts or a wanted section for Aston Martin 1-8 I am in need of some parts


----------



## BONDJAMESBOND

*Aston Martin DB5*

Hi Guys I am a newbie and want to know if there is a swap forum for 1-8 Aston Martin parts I am in need of a few parts regards


----------



## Baskingshark

Hi, if you head over to the DB5 section of the partworkmodels.co.uk forum here, someone there may be able to help with parts.


----------



## rowdylex

Barrymartin said:


> Looks like some good stuff great work on the engine detail! Like it, I personally like the looks of the car and always thought the front end was clean looking. what do you use for the coil wiring?


Thanks! The coil wiring was just small plastic tubing.



BONDJAMESBOND said:


> Hi Guys I am a newbie and want to know if there is a swap forum for 1-8 Aston Martin parts I am in need of a few parts regards


Thanks for the email. 

Have you tried Ebay? Getting spare parts is quite hard with this Partworks, as the company isn't very customer friendly. 

Read some of the 'Partworks forum' posts in the DB5 section, most of your answers (if you have any) would be answered there.

What issues are you after?


----------



## BONDJAMESBOND

*Aston Martin*

Hi I am after issues 36,49 69 76


----------



## rowdylex

Hi, I have issue 69 listed on ebay, but I don't have any of the other ones.

Try your luck there.


----------



## BONDJAMESBOND

Hi Thank you I Appreciate it


----------



## SUNGOD

Nice job rowdy but have you got all the front wings lined up now without any gaps?


----------



## rowdylex

As you might know, I had a devil of a time trying to get them on. 
As far as I am concerned they are on and lined up as best as I could. If anything it might be out by a 1mm or 2, and I had to shave a bit of the drivers side door frame at the top (plastic part), for the door to close properly. 
Overall I am quite happy how it looks and everything works fine.


----------



## BONDJAMESBOND

*LEDs*

Hi I have a few Leds for the Aston Martin 1-8 Front lights but don't know how to Actually get them to work any help that can yield a positive result will be Appreciated there is a long pin and a short pin with a little bulb how do I go about it


----------



## BONDJAMESBOND

Does Anyone have Any Experience in Turning the 1-8 Aston Martin into a Cabriolet Convertible ,because the Windscreen Surround has to be modified and the Rear Boot needs Modification Enlarge it my Modelling Skills don't Stretch that far but I am prepared to pay the Right person for a PRO Job


----------



## SUNGOD

rowdylex said:


> As you might know, I had a devil of a time trying to get them on.
> As far as I am concerned they are on and lined up as best as I could. If anything it might be out by a 1mm or 2, and I had to shave a bit of the drivers side door frame at the top (plastic part), for the door to close properly.
> Overall I am quite happy how it looks and everything works fine.






I *do* sympathise and when I tried to get them on it was lucky it wasn't mine as I might have trashed it. It's ridiculous that Eaglemoss didn't get it right before they released it.

They probably knew but seeing as it was one of the last things to do and people would have bought most (if not all) of the magazines by then they probably couldn't care less anyway.


----------



## orbital drydock

Choice! Really Choice!


----------

